# Lucid Dreaming > Lucid & Non-Lucid Games > Tasks of the Month & Year >  >  Task of the Month for May 2020

## Lang

*Do you have a Task of the Month suggestion that you would love to get chosen?*
Now you have the chance to suggest new tasks of the month by clicking the
*Future Task of the Month Suggestion Thread.*
If you complete a current TOTM, you will be able to vote on suggestions for the next month!

Introduction:
This topic is for the Lucid Tasks that are assigned by the Lucid Task Club and the On-Topic Administrator. Please attempt any or all of these tasks throughout the month.

*Report back in this thread, even if you didn't successfully accomplish the task. Your efforts should make interesting reading! This is required in order to get credit, it is no longer sufficient just to say that you did it.*





> *How to get your wings*
> 
> *When you complete a task:* Go to your control panel, then to permission groups, and request to be in the group that applies to the task that you've done: one basic or both, one advanced or both, bonus or how many tasks of the year. Please note, that we now have wings for every task. Requesting to join the group will upon approval also grant you access to Lucid Task Club.
> 
> Of course you still need to post the pertinent part of the dream here and link to your DJ entry. 
> Format of your post:
> [Basic, Advanced...] -[Name of the Task] - [success or fail] - [pertinent part of a dream] - [link to dj]
> For example:
> Basic - Drive a car - success 
> ...




Whoever completes any of these tasks gets the following goodies until the end of the month:
Your name will be displayed in *ORANGE* in the online members list at the bottom of the main forum page. **NEW** You'll also be displayed in orange purple (by popular vote) in our Discord.You will receive a special title and badge.You will receive access to the "Lucid Task Club" which is a limited access forum for people that complete a lucid task each month. Members of this club can vote for submitted suggestions for the next month's tasks. Access to the Lucid Task Club will also grant you early access to the next month's tasks, giving you a 2-3 day window to keep your wings for the following month.
*
Tasks for this month:
*
*Basic Task i -* Check your social media accounts, FB, twitter, whatever you frequently use, what did you post? What kinda pictures there are. What kind of posts did you post? Check your phone, what kinda pictures you took. Do you "remember" somehow the story of these pictures? (Nefet)
*Basic Task ii-* Forage for food in the wilderness. (RelicWraith)

*Advanced Task i-* Haunt a DC by possessing their body. Then fly into the sky and free-fall. (Competitively)
*Advanced Task ii-* Perform surgery on yourself to gain cybernetic implants. You have the technology. (RelicWraith)

_BONUS TASK!! -_ Strike hidden vital points on a person to cause some weird effect on them. You could maybe make them heal some injury, or blind them, or make them explode! (RelicWraith)

----------------------------------
MAY'S BEGINNER TASKS: (Anybody feel free to have fun with these, but you'll get wings only if you are a beginner. Some will change each month!)

1. Slow down, look around, describe what you see.
2. Touch the ground. What is it? Grass, asphalt?
3. Look at your body. What are you wearing?
4. What's in your pockets?
5. Pick up a telephone. Who's on the other end?
6. Find text you can read, then look at it again. Has it changed?
7. Leap in the air a few times. Does gravity work like you expect?


Good Luck everybody!!

----------


## Lang

Sorry to double post.  :Sad: 

The basic one where you check your social media accounts, FB, twitter, whatever you frequently use, what did you post? (Nefet) 
I know that I may not be able to do that technically with FB, Twitter, or Instagram because I don't have social media. However, I can probably do that with Discord, or here.  :wink2:  I mean once I had dream about an all-out war with someone who turned out to be my clone once on discord and we both got banned for there and here.  I mean I have had a number of non-lucid dreams with dc that represent members here. 

Forage for food in the wilderness one would be interesting, seeing that I do that in real life.  :wink2:  I wonder if I would have a dream like I had once before with eggs grow on trees or find a candy jungle.

----------


## NyxCC

I’d say DV totally qualifies for the task. Maybe we will run into a post about a groundbreaking ld method  ::D: .

----------


## RelicWraith

Well, food related tasks sure have been easy for me these last few months...


*Spoiler* for _TOTM May 2020 - Basic Task i - Forage for food_: 




Various forgotten events before this point. The visuals were slightly blurred. I was in field of very tall grass and wild overgrowth, a cloudy brown twilight sky above. Although abundant, the plantlife was terribly dehydrated, and in many cases, long dead.

After a minute of looking around, I (somehow) got aware. I tried summoning and eating a Marloss Berry, either by imagining it, or by reaching behind me, both to no effect. So, I moved on to a TOTM, the foraging one coming to mind. I sorted through the grass, but I hardly found anything, just chaff. Next, I picked some flowers, daisies, I think. Wasn't sure whether their heads and stems were edible. So, I pulled the roots in hopes of finding a starchy vegetable. A few did indeed seem to have some growths on them. Eventually, I dug out what seemed a lumpy, violet potato. It was quite large, just a few inches bigger than my outstretched hand. Well, that works for me.

I then looked towards thickets, when I noticed a large, bright purple, radish-shaped fruit growing on a branch. It looked shriveled, but probably still edible. I picked that as well.


Link to DJ Entry.

----------


## KatBee

SUCCESS!
Or I think it is? I remembered the task, changed dreamscapes to find the wilderness, but then instead of having to forage, I found a bar full of bowls with berries and other foods. I picked a cookie out of a jar and ate it, and the deliciousness woke me up. Link to DJ entry: https://www.dreamviews.com/blogs/kat...mct-oil-89489/
My first DEILD chain!

----------


## Lang

Congrats! 
If you've already completed your lucid task, don't forget to request your permission group. If you haven't done that yet! An admin will give you your wings!
All members will find a new option available to them under their permission groups tab in the user control panel. An individual may select a number of different tasks (either Basic, Advanced, or Yearly tasks) from the list of new user group options. Here: 
https://www.dreamviews.com/profile.p...editusergroups

----------


## Lang

Okay!! Sorry I'm late putting this stuff up!! I'm swamped with stuff! Ill try to post the next month tasks as soon as I can. 

Just a reminder for those who have wings* **Vote the next month's tasks!! ***.
Vote here provided the link below:
Here: https://www.dreamviews.com/lucid-tas...ml#post2237173

Everyone else! Keep up the great work!! You can do this!! Happy Lucids!!

~Lang.

----------


## Lang

Okey, Finally the new tasks are up! Here: https://www.dreamviews.com/tasks-month-year/165509-task-month-june-2020-a.html#post2237200

Good luck!! 
Thread is now closed. 
~Lang.

----------

